# Scrampi,,,,,my pug-li



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

As promised my pug-li Scrampi,
Shes pug cross puli,so who knows how she will turn out,she was jet black when we picked her up and now shes silver,ginger and black,shes beautiful and I luff her.
she will be 7 months on the 31st August......


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow shes lovely


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww shes Sweet!...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what a lil princess


----------



## stellab (Aug 12, 2009)

Awwwww such a cute little face


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

She is lovely, who knows what colours she will end up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww shes cute, she looks very shy,shes gorgeous,


----------

